# Safari App on Ipod



## ipoddependent (Dec 5, 2012)

My Safari app on my I-pod now says: Sorry! Sorry your session has expired. Please sign in again using your Appple ID account name and password. I don't know either. Any suggestions?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

It is the same ID and pass when you download an app.

Did you jailbreak your device?

Have you tried to restore it?


----------



## ipoddependent (Dec 5, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> It is the same ID and pass when you download an app.
> 
> ...


----------



## ipoddependent (Dec 5, 2012)

No, I didn't jailbreak it. I am just a constant user. Thanks for your help. I am very new to this type of site.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello ipoddependent & welcome to TSF :welcome:

Did you try Resetting Safari?


----------



## ipoddependent (Dec 5, 2012)

I am afraid to reset anything. I have so much information on my pod that I wouldn't want to lose. I have not been able to sync my pod because it keeps saying it cannot find a certain file. I don't know where this file would be. Where are files stored on my i-pod? Sorry I am so i-pod illiterate.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay. These problems might be connected in some way. I think we should fix the synchronization problem you're having first. 

See https://discussions.apple.com/thread/947471?start=0&tstart=0 and try all the suggestions mentioned there. It has worked for many users.

Post back.


----------

